
Show HN: React Reactions – Slack, Pokemon, GitHub, Facebook and YouTube Pickers - casesandberg
https://casesandberg.github.io/react-reactions/
======
roasbeef
I am seeing css styles in javascript more and more now. Is this a performance
thing?

~~~
ng12
Worth noting that the same author created a fairly popular library for JS
styles:
[https://github.com/casesandberg/reactcss](https://github.com/casesandberg/reactcss)

It's more about getting locally-scoped, composable CSS than performance. It's
similar in concept to CSS Modules.

------
newsat13
Glitch in chrome:
[https://share.viewedit.com/hpHseCYcRVRFowSoxWEV2H](https://share.viewedit.com/hpHseCYcRVRFowSoxWEV2H)

------
ht85
Glitchy in Firefox 47, Ubuntu 15.10

[https://snag.gy/1ELC2A.jpg](https://snag.gy/1ELC2A.jpg)

------
henryboldi
Did you get permission from Slack to rip off their emoji picker like this?

~~~
yefim
Along the same lines, did you get permission from Henry to use his name?

